
Game developers must avoid the 'wage-slave' attitude - minimaxir
http://venturebeat.com/2016/04/16/game-developers-must-avoid-the-wage-slave-attitude/
======
minimaxir
This is an interesting article because it is _glorifying_ crunch time, which
is a very unusual position.

To quote:

> Don’t be in the game industry if you can’t love all 80 hours/week of it —
> you’re taking a job from somebody who would really value it.

